# Gus got scalped!!!



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

I took Gus to the groomer yesterday (about a once a year event). I told her that she could cut off some of the tangles in the feathers on his rear legs; some were quite matted. Well, she shaved him down from the tail to the back paws! Aaack! From the rear he looks like a standard poodle (with a Golden's tail). How long before his feathers grow back?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If they were really matted... it might be that clipping the fur off was the easiest way to deal with the situation. Just really a reminder to keep the dog brushed - don't let it get that bad. 

If your dog is healthy - should have coat growing back in a few weeks to a few months.


----------

